# My brand of dark noise prog Hexen! on bandcamp if you want to lisen to it



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

So this is my first band, i hope you will enjoy it the adress is https://hexen1.bandcamp.com/releases
Please enjoy.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Very cool interesting


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Thanks for the support EddieRUKiddingVarese, there is a lot put in this project, the first song_ In a coma_, that drones have* Claude Vivier *elements, the second _Pulverized_* Godflesh-ian/Authors and Punisher* inspiration just like the fourth song_ End of the world as we know it?_, The dream is inspired by 1980'' dossier records or cold meats industry sound dark ambient whit light, the fourth is a dirge song has Early* Swans*(Nyc noise-rock icon) loudness factor, progressive overtones , jazz but more organic industrial,finally The nightmare remind someone of english band *Scorn*, it's more dub moreso than anythings.

:tiphat:


----------

